# FOOD GRADE essential oils source



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I have been searching the web for FOOD GRADE spearmint oil and tea tree oil. The results are for what I believe is NOT food grade. Anyone know of a source(s) for small quantities (8 oz. or less)?

Phil


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been pleased with my purchases here:
http://www.100pureessentialoils.com/Tea-Tree-Oil.html

As far as "food grade", I don't see that phrase at their site. I didn't buy tea tree oil, but I did buy lemongrass, spearmint and thyme oils.


----------



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

philip.devos said:


> I have been searching the web for FOOD GRADE spearmint oil
> Phil


Young Living oils are food grade when specified. www.youngliving.com. Spearmint is ingestible. Cost is $14.14 for a 5ml bottle. Plus shipping and tax. Find a Young Living consultant near you to get it direct. If you cannot find one, pm me and I'll do my best to help. I very much appreciate this company's commitment to both customers and their farmers. It's worth seeking out someone - they've got a HUGE assortment of oils.


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

www.lorannoils.com sells food grade oils. If you call them they even are aware of beekeepers buying their products and can help you. Also wolf creek apiaries sells them on their web site. They are $9 a bottle I believe and are great to work with.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Apparently there really isn't an official "Food Grade" in essential oils.

I went to the FDA at http://http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?fr=182.20

and this is what I found:


> [Code of Federal Regulations]
> [Title 21, Volume 3]
> [Revised as of April 1, 2013]
> [CITE: 21CFR182.20]
> ...


 and a list follows that includes Lemongrass, Spearmint, Tea (but not Wintergreen)--the most commonly used EOs in beekeeping.

This seems to indicate that if they are on the list, they are safe to use as directed.

If anyone has any links that show something different, I'd welcome the information.

HTH

Rusty

edited to add that Wintergreen is NOT on the list, so I edited above.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Rusty - thanks for doing the research, I've bookmarked it.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

If you have someone to share the purchase with Lebermuth is very affordable. If you place the order through Eve, you won't be charged the fee for not placing a minimum order. Just tell her that you're a beekeeper.


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

here a link on essential oil and there 4 grades and the difference

http://aromatherapy4u.wordpress.com...ffer-and-why-you-need-to-know-the-difference/


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

I get most of my oils from www.chemistrystore.com,,my wife gets her soap making stuff too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My understanding is that tea tree oil is poisonous. Therefore there would be no "food grade" version of it...


----------



## herbcoop (Jun 2, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could help me on this question.
I just bought these 2 Pure Essential Oil Lemongrass & Spearmint 
100% Pure and Natural, Undiluted
http://www.wfmed.com/lemongrass-choice-up-to-32oz/ 
My question is on the lemongrass, it has a note on the top of the bottle saying "For external use only, keep away from children"
For external use only, can the bees can still consume this without issues?
Now the Spearmint doesn't have that warning on it, neither has them listed aromatherapy so just making sure before using on the girls... Both from WFmed
Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>For external use only, can the bees can still consume this without issues?

Other than killing off the protective bacteria that live in their gut. That would be the only issue IF it is diluted enough.


----------



## herbcoop (Jun 2, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> >For external use only, can the bees can still consume this without issues?
> 
> Other than killing off the protective bacteria that live in their gut. That would be the only issue IF it is diluted enough.


Thank you for your respose
this is what the compamy I bought the oil from has said to me

"Hello,
We sell our essential oils and carrier oils for aromatherapy and massage purposes. They are 100% pure and natural, with no chemical additives or processes used in their distillation. While they may have a wealth other possible uses, because of the purposes we sell these products for we can neither advocate their internal or non-standard use, nor can we give any form of medical advice. Please consult a qualified medical practitioner or do appropriate research before using essential oils and carrier oils.

Thank you for your understanding."

_any input would be appreciated
Herb_


----------

